

Facebook and email records from players led to MLB suspensions - cgshaw
http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/9546552/mlb-built-biogenesis-case-facebook-texts-report-says

======
cgshaw
Short version...

"MLB filed a lawsuit in March against Biogenesis of America, Bosch and others,
complaining they interfered with the contracts between MLB and the union. The
suit was unusual and may never reach trial, but it did give MLB the ability to
file civil subpoenas...

"It's like traditional law enforcement methods," Tygart said. "Even without
the powers of law enforcement -- wiretaps, search warrants -- you can still
have success in obtaining these documents.""

